

Verizon users: Get ready for more mobile ads based on your call history - jsjenkins168
http://skydeck.com/blog/mobilemarket/get-ready-for-more-advertising-on-your-cell-phone/

======
brk
I read all the "contract updates" I get in the mail, as they rarely announce
that the services are getting better, cheaper, faster, etc.

After receiving this update, I opted-out my mobile numbers immediately.

Note: if you have multiple mobile numbers on the same bill you have to opt
them all out individually.

